# UV damage AMS flexible track



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

I use AMS flexible narrow gauge track, with ties showing what appears to be UV damage and fixing failure on sections exposed to strong sunlight. 

Has anyone experienced similar problems with track with plastic ties or know if painting the top surface of the ties would provide protection against further damage?

At this stage I am looking at options varying from totally replacing the ties on the worst affected sections, to clamping the rail to the existing tie at the rail ends and every 10th tie.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have read some people have had problems with AMS track and UV damage. I have some AMS track but it has not been outside for any duration to know first hand. I'm sure paint with UV protection would help matters.

Andrew


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Call Accucraft they will replace the ties.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Robbie...
With what? The AMS code 250 NG tie strips have been on back order for months.
We can only hope they get here soon.

I am pretty sure that the AML code 332 is readily available.

FWIW , this problem has surfaced at some time with almost EVERY plastic tie manufacturer. Even LGB ties eventually turn to glass in the Arizona sun unless painted by the owner.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is not uncommon . I have the same problem with Aristo Track. 

I bought a bunch of Flex ties and replaced them 

JJ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

John J said:


> It is not uncommon . I have the same problem with Aristo Track.
> 
> I bought a bunch of Flex ties and replaced them
> 
> JJ


 
Ditto,

I have some ties that are crumbling like old Oreos..., maybe 2%. Saw it coming and had the foresight to by a couple boxes of ties when they went out of business.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Majral, is from New Zealand. Several years ago when we went to Australia, we were told to use a lot of sun block (with high SPF) or avoid any excessive exposure to sun light. There is a lot less pollution in the atmosphere of the Southern Hemisphere to block some of the UV. Therefore, they receive much more UV than we do. 

There is also the "ozone hole" that lets even more UV through. I think that it occasionally gets far enough north to affect Australia and New Zealand. 

UV could be a much greater problem down under, than it is for us up here.

Chuck


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

*Track*

I know the feeling. I just picked up almost 500 feet of brass rail for free that had bad ties. Most is aristocraft with some LGB. Took me about three hours to get it all up, it was was put down very well. My next project is to figure out which ties to buy. The rail is code 332 and i'm leaning toward Train Li American style ties either in brown of black. I ordered ten feet of each to look at them and see how they work. Any comments or suggestions are appreciated. ;-)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just took these photos this afternoon. These AMS NG ties used with Sunset Valley code 250 aluminum rail. I put these two pieces of track out about two and a half years ago. They are in direct sunlight and through all kinds of weather here in Burbank, CA. I wanted to experiment with these ties and see for myself if they would hold up. They have. I don't have an issue with them at all.




























I tried to get a close-up of the AMS model number, but you can barely see it. Believe me it's there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Someone on here said that if you spray them with Armerall it helps preserve the ties. 

JJ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Took over 13 years before the AristoCraft ties began to crumble.


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

13 years doesn't seem unreasonable for plastic to start deteriorating. The rail I just got had been in the Las Vegas, Nevada sun for well over seven years. That was the last time any work was done on the railroad according to the widow. My guess was that it may have been in the sun four or five years longer than that. UV is very intense here, the plastic buildings were very brittle too.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got both brands of code 250 ties and have no problems.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Marjal (John?)

How old is your AMS track? Just curious as I'm stocking up at the moment while the $ is high.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Armorall does protect the plastic ties...but ya got put it on yearly. I'd only replace the ties where the "spikes" had crapped out....if you can get replacement ties.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My AMS track (code 250, narrow gauge) is now in its 10th Summer. We've got brutal UV out here to the point where the newspaper turns yellow if I don't bring it in before noon. (I'm at 6,000'.) Where my AMS ties are exposed to direct sunlight, they've over the years turned a bit chalky light brown, but haven't gotten noticeably brittle compared to new ties. I've got a box of extras if ever some do need to be replaced, and as has been mentioned above, Accucraft backs their product. 

Later,

K


----------



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

wigginsn said:


> Hi Marjal (John?)
> 
> How old is your AMS track? Just curious as I'm stocking up at the moment while the $ is high.
> 
> ...


Neil

Track has been down for six years, bleaching out on some sections exposed to full sun became noticeable about a year ago, rail fixings began to fail in the last six months.

Interestingly tie surface break up and fixing failure is mainly restricted to one batch of track. 


John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some of the first case of AML ties when they came out, I e-mailed a photo to Fred at ACCU to show him, they are falling off the rail as I remove it and handle it getting ready to re-install it. Not sure on the date the first cases arrive at RLD.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear the re-install word Marty!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Reinstall...someday Jerry..
Looks line a long wait to get the 1" line thru ..see what is left for the "is it real" Trains...!!

Dirk


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

One of the products that was recommended on one of the forums was "303 aerospace Protectant". On the back it indicates that it was developed for aerospace and aviation applications and is the worlds most effective UV screening product. 

I bought some, but so far have not tested it. 

Regards,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have used it for years, one of the best uv protectants, but no extra plasticizer like Armorall-type products.

I found that armorall keeps the plastic pliable, 303 just keeps the surface from oxidizing, but the plastic can "dry out".

Greg


----------



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

I replaced the worst UV effected section with Sunset Valley track and found that the SVR & AMS Code 250 rail sections match. 

The SVR tie strip appears to be a workable solution and is not a major issue in terms of appearance as the railway is more freelance rather than 1:20.5 DRGW as originally intended.

On a more positive note the UV problem has provided the motivation to upgrade a temporary section of track into something more permanent with crossing and yard tracks.

I hope to try out a rubber or plastic protector like Armourall, it also needs to be weather resistant as despite the UV we are in an area with heavy rainfall.


John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Most of this stuff is now advertised with some reference to how long it lasts between washings.

the best thing is to try a couple different products and see what you think.

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Received my ties from Accu through Kidmans. I think it may be enough. Thanks Fred for the service.


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

I live in Australia and the on AMS track that I have the ties (sleepers) are just falling apart (crumbling), the rails are even breaking off as the trains pass because the fixing parts just snap off.

I am considering replacing the ties with some from Aristocraft if available because the ones I have which have been down as long as the AMS are holding up very well.

Other than that I will replace the bad ties and this time will spray them with brown UV protected house paint available down here.

Bit disappointed that a company would produce a product supposedly designed for outdoor use but cannot withstand the rigors of the weather.


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Most of this stuff is now advertised with some reference to how long it lasts between washings.
> 
> the best thing is to try a couple different products and see what you think.
> 
> Greg


 
Greg,

If the protectants are applied prior to ballasting does it affect the adhesion of the glues?

I'm planning on using outdoor PVA glue to hold my ballast in place.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think you want the ballast to adhere tightly to the ties. Normal expansion and contraction will break it free.

You want it to adhere to itself.

And yes, most of these treatment have silicones and I would think it would be hard to adhere to.

Greg


----------

